# Eastern Arc satellite



## cjamarik (Dec 16, 2008)

I live in Southern Pa. Just replaced a two dish system with a single Eastern Arc satellite because I wasn't getting all the channels I was supposed to in HD. I get dish 200 package and Hd platinum. After the changeover the hd is not as sharp or clear as the two satellite setup. Tech said I had a 72 signal which was fine. However, I know the picture is not as sharp. Is this common? What are my remedies?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The sharpness should be the same ... check to make sure that some setting on the receiver (such as the output resolution) and that the connections to the TV are not loose.


----------



## MikeL DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

I was intrigued by your post, cjamarik! Press the Menu button on your remote control, then option 6 for System Setup, and then option 8 for HDTV Setup. Make sure that TV Type is set to 1080p and Aspect Ratio to 16x9. What type of connection do you have from your receiver to your TV?

Hope that helps!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

cjamarik, I think MikeL meant set it to 1080I and 16X9. Unless he knows something about your receiver that I don't, there is no 1080P setting.... 

Also, signal strength plays no part in it. There is no difference in picture quality. I am going to just guess, it is connected wrong, and you are not actually seeing HD. 

Are you connected with an HDMI cable or other actual HD connection? Are you sure your TV is set to watch that input?

Are you sure you are on a HD channel, not the SD version of it?

You don't say what receiver you have, is it a dual tuner like a 722K? Are you watching tuner 2 which is SD only?


----------



## fpembleton (Jun 19, 2005)

I have the WA and there is never a glitch; pq is crystal clear. I have been a customer for 12 yrs. Will keep the WA unless I am forced to change. I certainly don't see any logic or advantage to break something that is fixed.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Properly aimed, either arc should work fine. Improperly aimed either arc can fail.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Most likely his TV or/and connection to it or/and video setup somewhere changed...

If OP will come back, would be good to know what signal he have on each sat and tpn.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

fpembleton, it's quite unlikely that anyone in CA would need to switch to EA.


----------

